# svn: RELENG or stable



## srivo (Jan 4, 2013)

csup is going to be deprecated! Should I follow RELENG or STABLE?

I'm not quite sure


----------



## SirDice (Jan 4, 2013)

srivo said:
			
		

> csup is going to be deprecated! Should I follow RELENG or STABLE?


The same one you have been tracking with CVS.


----------

